

MultiFab 3-D Printer Prints 10 Materials at Once - rmangi
https://news.mit.edu/2015/multifab-3-d-print-10-materials-0824

======
fictivmade
The idea of encompassed printing made easy is very exciting. Right now it is
very difficult to tune and program a printer to print on an existing object,
not to mention the risk of ruining the step motor or damaging the nozzle.

By implementing a proper PID controller and being able to adjust materials
without having to move the object, it's going to be cool seeing new over mold
type parts that can be quickly produced.

------
rmangi
I especially like the idea of bringing plans for a complex object to a local
print shop and leaving with my printed widget :)

